# How much did you pay for your ED?



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

I just want to get an idea of how much everyone paid for ED. The rule of thumb here seems to be that $1k above ED invoice is a good deal. Does this $1k above ED invoice include all fees? Please list amounts in you paid above ED invoice or below ED MSRP. Also please include all other fees (i.e. shipping, etc.).

Thx.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Cadd said:


> I just want to get an idea of how much everyone paid for ED. The rule of thumb here seems to be that $1k above ED invoice is a good deal. Does this $1k above ED invoice include all fees? Please list amounts in you paid above ED invoice or below ED MSRP. Also please include all other fees (i.e. shipping, etc.).
> 
> Thx.


I paid the invoice including the destination fee, plus $1 K plus a document preparation fee ($40, as I recall) plus taxes plus registration.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

EZ said:


> I paid the invoice including the destination fee, plus $1 K plus a document preparation fee ($40, as I recall) plus taxes plus registration.


$1200 over invoice, plus $25 garbage fee. Then all the usual costs like taxes and registration (which are legitimate state-controlled fees--well, question legitimate, but I digress).

Also. I think $1000 over is _very_ good. $1500 over is good. Above that is decent, but you could do better.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I paid $1200 over invoice + dest. fee. It wasn't a problem getting that but trying to get $1000 was a bit more difficult. I probably could have gotten but I would have had to expand my search area. Not worth it for only $200.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> I paid $1200 over invoice + dest. fee. It wasn't a problem getting that but trying to get $1000 was a bit more difficult. I probably could have gotten but I would have had to expand my search area. Not worth it for only $200.


That's the way I look at it too. The difference between a really good deal and a good deal is a few hundred bucks. Not worth going out of your way for. Now, if one place offers only MSRP, obviously you need to keep looking.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

$1020 over ED invoice, plus destination. The remaining California fees aren't really relevant to a purchaser in NY, are they? Unless you're thinking of doing a deal through Cutter.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

So a lot of you paid $1,200 over ED invoice + dest. fee. Does that $1,200 include the shipping cost back to the U.S. as well?


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Cadd said:


> So a lot of you paid $1,200 over ED invoice + dest. fee. Does that $1,200 include the shipping cost back to the U.S. as well?


it's included in the ed invoice


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Spectre said:


> $1020 over ED invoice


dealer just wouldn't slice it down to an even $1000?

:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

$1200 over invoice for me, seems to be a popular number.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Cadd said:


> I just want to get an idea of how much everyone paid for ED. The rule of thumb here seems to be that $1k above ED invoice is a good deal. Does this $1k above ED invoice include all fees? Please list amounts in you paid above ED invoice or below ED MSRP. Also please include all other fees (i.e. shipping, etc.).
> 
> Thx.


$1,000 over for me, but I probably won't get many toss-ins.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Cadd*
> _So a lot of you paid $1,200 over ED invoice + dest. fee. Does that $1,200 include the shipping cost back to the U.S. as well?_​it's included in the ed invoice


aka destination fee

It is the same charge as if you bought the vehicle locally so there is no additional charge for doing an ED.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

ohhh, so destination charge is the same as the shipping fee huh? I didn't think about that. hehe.

xspeedy, what other toss-ins do you expect? did those who paid more get free stuff?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Cadd said:


> ohhh, so destination charge is the same as the shipping fee huh? I didn't think about that. hehe.
> 
> xspeedy, what other toss-ins do you expect? did those who paid more get free stuff?


Well, some people have rec'd things like floor mats, hats, shirts, key chains...

But I'm pretty sure that a dealer that makes a healthy profit off you is likely to give you more stuff. But would you rather have the cash or a t-shirt? I'd rather get a really good deal and give up the trinkets.

The only thing I would really want is mats, and that is included in ED, so I don't care.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh, so mats are included in ED. Cool. I think it's just stupid for BMWNA to charge for mats. I mean is there another company that does this? I guess it's a negotiating tool for the dealers "here, I'll throw the mats in for free...." hoping that you'll just shut up and sign the dotted line huh?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> $1,000 over for me, but I probably won't get many toss-ins.


same here :thumbup:

Also I hear ED cars come with carpeted floor mats now. Not the rubber ones!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

bbkat said:


> Also I hear ED cars come with carpeted floor mats now. Not the rubber ones!


I don't think I've ever heard of ED cars coming with rubber mats. Certainly my expectation was that my car would come with carpeted mats and that's exactly what I got a couple of months back. Not really great carpeted mats, but enough to protect the floor.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Spectre said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of ED cars coming with rubber mats. Certainly my expectation was that my car would come with carpeted mats and that's exactly what I got a couple of months back. Not really great carpeted mats, but enough to protect the floor.


You should get the standard BMW floor mats with the car - same as the ones you would get if you bought the accessory carpted mats.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Spectre said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of ED cars coming with rubber mats. Certainly my expectation was that my car would come with carpeted mats and that's exactly what I got a couple of months back. Not really great carpeted mats, but enough to protect the floor.


BTW, what makes for a "great" carpeted mat? Mine matched the color of the floor upholstery and had a nice, clean appearance. Should I want more? I don't need BMW stitching--there's enough roundels on the car to inform anyone that it's a bmw. and if they wear out, i'll buy new ones (although my current ones have lasted 14 years.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> BTW, what makes for a "great" carpeted mat? Mine matched the color of the floor upholstery and had a nice, clean appearance. Should I want more? I don't need BMW stitching--there's enough roundels on the car to inform anyone that it's a bmw. and if they wear out, i'll buy new ones (although my current ones have lasted 14 years.


Are they at least rubber backed?

Look like this?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Are they at least rubber backed?
> 
> Look like this?


From what I've read, the mats they give you when you do ED are a cheaper set than the ones you'd get from your dealer in the US. They also are missing the large insert to give extra strength where the heel of your foot is positioned while using the accelerator/brake/clutch. (that square in front of the pedals in the mat pictured above) and don't say BMW on them, from what I can remember.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> From what I've read, the mats they give you when you do ED are a cheaper set than the ones you'd get from your dealer in the US. They also are missing the large insert to give extra strength where the heel of your foot is positioned while using the accelerator/brake/clutch. (that square in front of the pedals in the mat pictured above) and don't say BMW on them, from what I can remember.


No embroidery (don't care); no reinforced heel pad (do care--can I buy the driver mat alone?)


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> No embroidery (don't care); no reinforced heel pad (do care--can I buy the driver mat alone?)


No, you can only buy the set of 4.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> dealer just wouldn't slice it down to an even $1000?
> 
> :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


Nah, it just made the final number nicely round. One of the things that Frank Rizzo suggests when using his method.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

I think the method is more of a "it just made his pockets nicely rounded with 20 singles"


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Did I hear someone talking about ED & mats?? Bee, where are you?

Personally, I don't know if they are of "cheaper" quality but they don't feel cheap. Besides, do the heel pads really make a difference? Not in my other car anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

I paid $1000 over the ED invoice + dest. Didn't get any toss-ins (except for the floor mats they put in when you pick up in Munich).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Cadd said:


> I think the method is more of a "it just made his pockets nicely rounded with 20 singles"


After figuring out his commission, that extra $20 probably made the salesman $5, barely enough to buy a cup of coffee after his taxes were deducted. :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> Did I hear someone talking about ED & mats?? Bee, where are you?
> 
> Personally, I don't know if they are of "cheaper" quality but they don't feel cheap. Besides, do the heel pads really make a difference? Not in my other car anyway. :dunno:


Considering how BMWs have accelerator pedals hinged at the floor, unlike many other cars, you are probably more likely to at least have the heel of your right foot applying pressure on to the floormat. Over a few years, you could easily wear a hole in to the mat without that extra reinforcement. Also, it is a bit more rigid than the rest of the floor mat. Not a very big deal, but I would agree if someone were to say it would last longer.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

Wow! Car salesman make 25% of the value of the car? Damn, I'm definitely in the wrong field. So if you paid $40k, you're saying the salesman would get $10k? That looks like a pretty damn good number to me. After taxes deducted (assuming you're in the 39.6% federal tax braket), you'll still end up with at least $5k. IMO, not too bad at all.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Cadd said:


> Wow! Car salesman make 25% of the value of the car? Damn, I'm definitely in the wrong field. So if you paid $40k, you're saying the salesman would get $10k? That looks like a pretty damn good number to me. After taxes deducted (assuming you're in the 39.6% federal tax braket), you'll still end up with at least $5k. IMO, not too bad at all.


I better clear this up right now. It's more like 25% of the profit and not the whole price of the car.

So an extra $20 profit would get the salesperson $5. Don't quit your job just yet. 

Ted


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> After figuring out his commission, that extra $20 probably made the salesman $5, barely enough to buy a cup of coffee after his taxes were deducted. :dunno:


I certainly don't begrudge him his cup of coffee. My offer was accepted without the slightest hassle, quickly and courteously. :thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> No, you can only buy the set of 4.


Are you sure about this? My dealer found a price for just a driver's floor mat for my car (European delivery 1996 318is with accessory "City" floor mats) but it was only a third less than buying another set of four. The parts guy also thought this was a little unreasonable and agreed to sell me another set of four at a discount.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Spectre said:


> I certainly don't begrudge him his cup of coffee. My offer was accepted without the slightest hassle, quickly and courteously. :thumbup:


Good for you. :thumbup: That's the way it should be.

Ted


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

johnf said:


> Are you sure about this?


Yes. BMW does not break up a set of mats for the US market. I have no clue what they do in Europe. What I do know is that if you are in the US, and you want OEM BMW carpet mats, you have to buy the set of four "Custom Plush" floor mats.


----------



## Cadd (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh, 25% of profit isn't that great 
Sigh, life is hard. Only if were were all born rich.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> .... BMW does not break up a set of mats for the US market. I have no clue what they do in Europe. What I do know is that if you are in the US, and you want OEM BMW carpet mats, you have to buy the set of four "Custom Plush" floor mats.


Thank stinks. If you have a favorite color+style or a part number for a set of four (preferably both), I can try looking up just the driver's mat the next time I visit the dealer. Perhaps BMW NA just hasn't added the part number to their system. Or perhaps they don't want to.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Cadd said:


> Oh, 25% of profit isn't that great
> Sigh, life is hard. Only if were were all born rich.


25% of profit after "pack" is deducted to cover overhead. It's not bad, but it isn't as amazing as you'd think. Especially since more and more people are trying to get cars for $1000-1500 over. After taking out a $500 pack, that leaves only $125-250, and that is assuming that there are no other charges on the car. And, people expect BMW hats, shirts, mugs, key chains, etc.

Are you ready for a career change? :angel:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> 25% of profit after "pack" is deducted to cover overhead. It's not bad, but it isn't as amazing as you'd think. Especially since more and more people are trying to get cars for $1000-1500 over. After taking out a $500 pack, that leaves only $125-250, and that is assuming that there are no other charges on the car. And, people expect BMW hats, shirts, mugs, key chains, etc.
> 
> Are you ready for a career change? :angel:


Do salesmen see any of the back-end CSI money (on non-ED cars of course)? Or is that doled out on something other than sales?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> Do salesmen see any of the back-end CSI money (on non-ED cars of course)? Or is that doled out on something other than sales?


They usually get monthly bonuses, depending on a number of variables-- CSI scores (having an average at or above a certain score), selling a certain number of cars, and selling at least a certain number of used cars per month. These factors vary from dealer to dealer. I know salesmen that hit their bonus every month, and I know others that have never gotten it. It's by no means a guarantee.

As for any BMW-paid bonuses, those usually go to the house.


----------

